# Still Happy Hannah



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Up late working on some pictures I took this week & came upon these I took back in the Spring & realized I never posted them.So posted these instead. I love Hannahs sweet happy smiling face in these pictures.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pretty Hannah, pretty bow and pretty picture!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sue, your pretty little girl melts my heart every time I see her!!!!! Thank you for sharing her with me 

ps: Dakota has the same little giraffe friend!! We have the yellow giraffe, the blue hippo (?) & little pink elephant!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

She is beautiful x


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love your Hannah. What lovely pictures, great job.  I think the second one is my favourite.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Stunning.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Awww I love Hannahs face, she looks so happy. I've missed seeing pictures of her!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hannah is such a good poser! And she's so beautiful...:wub: You pictures get better all the time (if that's possible):thumbsup:

Do your friends and family think you're as nuts as mine think I am? I'm always taking picture of the pups too.


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Hannah has a such a beautiful smile..what a gorgeous baby!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hannah is gorgeous and so is her smile!:wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, just looking at her warms my heart. She is just amazingly adorable!!!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Hannah is so beautiful. I always enjoy your pics so much


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

She is beautiful and I love how happy she looks!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe- I love, love, love these pics!:wub: Hannah looks so happy and well-cared for.:blush: I could just kiss her sweet smiling face all day long.:smootch:Hey, my girls have that little giraffe, too.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SMACK!! That's Tyler kissing the computer screen because Hannah is so darned gorgeous.:wub::wub: I'm so jealous of you being able to take such great shots.:blush: I have to leave it to the professionals. Hannah is so pretty in pink with that cute bow and what looks like a dress with smocking, n'est pas? I just love her. Of course now we need some Boo equal time.:chili:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

What a beautiful little girl.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Hannah is beyond adorable! :wub: Pink is so striking on her, too! The pictures are so beautiful, Sue. I'm glad you shared them with us. Hannah looks so happy in the photos, too, she's so sweet! :tender:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Not only is Hanna a pretty little girl, you can tell by the expression in her eyes she really loves you.:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hannah sure knows how to take happy pictures. She is just precious:wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just love Hannah pictures :wub: She is just beautiful


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Gosh Sue, she is so beautiful and really makes me want a girl. Love all the pics and her little camel too


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Pretty Hannah, pretty bow and pretty picture!


Thanks Brit



Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Sue, your pretty little girl melts my heart every time I see her!!!!! Thank you for sharing her with me
> 
> ps: Dakota has the same little giraffe friend!! We have the yellow giraffe, the blue hippo (?) & little pink elephant!


Thanks Jacqui, she melts my heart too. Hannah has the elephant too but I think it's gray or light blue.



jodublin said:


> She is beautiful x


Thanks Jo



silverhaven said:


> I love your Hannah. What lovely pictures, great job.  I think the second one is my favourite.


Thanks so much



KAG said:


> Stunning.
> xoxoxoxoxo


Thanks



cleex1004 said:


> Awww I love Hannahs face, she looks so happy. I've missed seeing pictures of her!


Thanks, she's almost always happy.



The A Team said:


> Hannah is such a good poser! And she's so beautiful...:wub: You pictures get better all the time (if that's possible):thumbsup:
> 
> Do your friends and family think you're as nuts as mine think I am? I'm always taking picture of the pups too.


Thanks Pat. Maybe they do think I'm a bit nuts :blush:but they love me & the fluffs anyway & most enjoy my pictures too.



Gia said:


> Hannah has a such a beautiful smile..what a gorgeous baby!!


Thank you.



mysugarbears said:


> Hannah is gorgeous and so is her smile!:wub:


Thanks Debbie.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Hannah is so precious!!:wub:


----------



## jesbred (Apr 22, 2009)

Sue, Hannah looks gorgeous :wub: she has such an adorable face, I could just kiss her all day


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Sue, that second picture is stunning, Hannah is such a beautiful girl:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hannah -- I just love your smile. You're such a cutie!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how cute!!!! I just love Hannah!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sue, these pictures are sooooooooo cute, they don't even look REAL! I know they are...but gosh, geez, how do you get such great pics? :w00t:I can't stop looking at them....they are truly beautiful....Hannah is gorgeous!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Johita said:


> Gosh Sue, she is so beautiful and really makes me want a girl. Love all the pics and her little camel too


I know...they make me want to have a girl too...too late for me though, my hubby LOVES the Rockstar but he doesn't want another one. I guess I'll just have to love my boy and maybe secretly dress him up as a girl once in a while.:tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I've always said that beautiful, beautiful Hannah makes the perfect calendar girl. And, she has that cute bubblegum colored pink tongue. She is adorable and looks especially pretty in pink!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> Gosh, just looking at her warms my heart. She is just amazingly adorable!!!!!


Thanks Sher



dwerten said:


> Hannah is so beautiful. I always enjoy your pics so much


Thanks Debbie, glad you enjoyed the pictures.



cyndrae said:


> She is beautiful and I love how happy she looks!!


Thanks Cindy



aprilb said:


> Awe- I love, love, love these pics!:wub: Hannah looks so happy and well-cared for.:blush: I could just kiss her sweet smiling face all day long.:smootch:Hey, my girls have that little giraffe, too.:HistericalSmiley:


Thanks April. The giraffe is quite popular with our Fluffs.



Snowbody said:


> SMACK!! That's Tyler kissing the computer screen because Hannah is so darned gorgeous.:wub::wub: I'm so jealous of you being able to take such great shots.:blush: I have to leave it to the professionals. Hannah is so pretty in pink with that cute bow and what looks like a dress with smocking, n'est pas? I just love her. Of course now we need some Boo equal time.:chili:


OOOOOHHHHH, that's what that strange noise was. A sweet Tyler:wub: kiss for Hannah.I'm jealous too, I wanted that kiss. Thanks so much for the nice compliments.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

allheart said:


> What a beautiful little girl.


Thanks Christine



suzimalteselover said:


> Hannah is beyond adorable! :wub: Pink is so striking on her, too! The pictures are so beautiful, Sue. I'm glad you shared them with us. Hannah looks so happy in the photos, too, she's so sweet! :tender:


Thanks so much Suzi, I love her in pink too.She's a girly girl.



Starsmom said:


> Not only is Hanna a pretty little girl, you can tell by the expression in her eyes she really loves you.:wub:


Thanks Marsha. It's mutual, I love her to pieces.



lynda said:


> Hannah sure knows how to take happy pictures. She is just precious:wub:


Thanks Lynda



jenniferhope423 said:


> I just love Hannah pictures :wub: She is just beautiful


Thanks Jennifer


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Johita said:


> Gosh Sue, she is so beautiful and really makes me want a girl. Love all the pics and her little camel too


Thanks, I love having a girl & a boy.



mfa said:


> Hannah is so precious!!:wub:


Thanks



jesbred said:


> Sue, Hannah looks gorgeous :wub: she has such an adorable face, I could just kiss her all day


Thanks Jess



Matilda's mommy said:


> oh my gosh Sue, that second picture is stunning, Hannah is such a beautiful girl:wub:


Thanks Paula



Lacie's Mom said:


> Hannah -- I just love your smile. You're such a cutie!!!


Thanks Lynn


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> oh how cute!!!! I just love Hannah!!


Thanks Stacy



Rocky's Mom said:


> Sue, these pictures are sooooooooo cute, they don't even look REAL! I know they are...but gosh, geez, how do you get such great pics? :w00t:I can't stop looking at them....they are truly beautiful....Hannah is gorgeous!:wub::wub::wub:


Thanks so much. I have an awesome camera,an awesome model & I love taking pretty pictures of the Fluffs.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I've always said that beautiful, beautiful Hannah makes the perfect calendar girl. And, she has that cute bubblegum colored pink tongue. She is adorable and looks especially pretty in pink!:wub::wub::wub:


Thanks Marie, I have calendars made every yr of Miss Hannah & her bubblegum pink tongue.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I fell instantly in love with Hannah :wub: She's a doll!! So pretty in pink, what a little lady~:wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She really IS a very sweet girl, Sue!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!! :w00t: She is perfection personified. Every time you post a pic of her, I seriously melt. How could you not want to shower her in kisses?? :wub: Love her and her sweet, sweet smile. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

yeagerbum said:


> I fell instantly in love with Hannah :wub: She's a doll!! So pretty in pink, what a little lady~:wub:


Thanks Sarah



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> She really IS a very sweet girl, Sue!


Thanks Linda



lovesophie said:


> OMG!!!!!!! :w00t: She is perfection personified. Every time you post a pic of her, I seriously melt. How could you not want to shower her in kisses?? :wub: Love her and her sweet, sweet smile. :wub::wub::wub:


Thanks Sarah, I shower her little smiling face with kisses every day, just can't help myself.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww, sweet, sweet Hannah. You still take my breath away little girl. I love her ears shorter Sue. Lovely photos as always. Thanks for sharing them. Kisses for Hannah.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Breathtaking! Wow!
Your little Hannah is such a sweetheart.
#2 is my fav too! 
You take such professional, artistic photos.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Do your pups ever take a bad picture?! I swear Hannah and Boo are the most photo perfect pups! You take such beautiful pictures of them. I always love to see a Hannah and/or Boo picture thread. It's like a dose of fresh air!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Hannah is so sweet!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Dixie's Mama said:


> Awww, sweet, sweet Hannah. You still take my breath away little girl. I love her ears shorter Sue. Lovely photos as always. Thanks for sharing them. Kisses for Hannah.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:wub:


Thanks Elaine. Kisses for Sweet Dixie too.



Canada said:


> Breathtaking! Wow!
> Your little Hannah is such a sweetheart.
> #2 is my fav too!
> You take such professional, artistic photos.


Thanks. I love playing around with my camera & pictures.



mom2bijou said:


> Do your pups ever take a bad picture?! I swear Hannah and Boo are the most photo perfect pups! You take such beautiful pictures of them. I always love to see a Hannah and/or Boo picture thread. It's like a dose of fresh air!


Thanks Tammy. We sure do get bad pictures. I just delete them & do over. Boo has more bad pictures than Hannah because he won't pose for me, I have to work harder.lol



amby said:


> Hannah is so sweet!


Thanks


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hannah is so beautiful! As usual great pictures!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

You must frame those pictures. She is a beautiful doll !!!!:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy Hannah!!!! you are killing me with you adorable SMILE  you know, I can't help it but automatically give a huge smile to my computer screen AWWWWH I think you should be called the "girl with the million bucks smile" very contagious -- looooooove you so much!!! 

hugs
Kat


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

donnad said:


> Hannah is so beautiful! As usual great pictures!


Thanks Donna



poochie2 said:


> You must frame those pictures. She is a beautiful doll !!!!:wub:


Thanks, I will definitely frame one or use it for our 2011 calendar.



Katkoota said:


> Happy Hannah!!!! you are killing me with you adorable SMILE  you know, I can't help it but automatically give a huge smile to my computer screen AWWWWH I think you should be called the "girl with the million bucks smile" very contagious -- looooooove you so much!!!
> 
> hugs
> Kat


Thanks Kat, glad Happy Hannahs smile also gave you a smile as it always does me.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How did I miss these? 
Sue, Hannah is absolutely beautiful and I love the way she smiles for you. I love seeing your pictures, you do an amazing job with your photography but then again, look at that beautiful model you have to work with. :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

njdrake said:


> How did I miss these?
> Sue, Hannah is absolutely beautiful and I love the way she smiles for you. I love seeing your pictures, you do an amazing job with your photography but then again, look at that beautiful model you have to work with. :wub:


Thanks for the lovely compliments Jane.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:wub::wub::wub: Sue, Your Hannah is just beautiful:wub::wub: She takes the best pictures!!!!


----------

